# G.O.O.D. Vehicle



## boothfamily (Jul 3, 2012)

Currently I drive a older hardbody Nissan that I have converted into a sort of work truck. I have 1200 watts worth of power inverters and I run a larger alternator and two optima batteries. I have been contemplating swapping everything out body wise with an older pathfinder but have had no luck in my search. I have located a Chevrolet k5 that is a possibility other than the gas mileage, I drive about 50 miles round trip to work everyday. I my question is if anybody has an opinion on the 4x4 pathfinder as far as suspension functionality under a lot of stress. Such as hauling compressors , welders , hand tools ... Etc .


----------

